# What's up from VA



## playbass311 (Feb 10, 2008)

Awesome man, yeah I'm from Fairfax myself, Whitetail is where I usually go for day trips too. I was just there on Sunday actually.

Anywho, welcome to the forum, you'll find a lot of info and cool people here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

from VA also...loudoun county. usually hit up liberty over whitetail, but seven springs trumps them both.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Joey,
I'm in Maryland right now, often at Liberty for park and Whitetail for runs. This is around the time I started snowboarding last year, still got in about 5 times then before the thaw, so hopefully the winter will stay around a bit longer for you and the rest of us. I'll be hitting Liberty for a little nightboarding come next Thursday or Friday.

Where is this Seven Springs I keep hearing about? Is it much farther than roundtop/liberty/whitetail?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome!

Yea hopefully I can get some more time in. I keep looking at my cart on the-house.com wondering if I should pull the trigger.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

seven springs is in champion, pa...about 1.5 hours further than liberty & 100x more _natural_ snow.

Seven Springs Mountain Resort - 7 Springs


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

I look forward to next year. I have an aunt in PBurg, PA that I plan on staying with next year if there are any good resorts near there


----------

